# Failed Concept Salvaged



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I started this lure with the idea to have a large diving bill formed by shaping the profile to extend beyond the body and slope downward, with the line tie placed near the back (almost on top of the body). After I cut the profile, sealed and water tested, the bill was so large the lure just flipped over, tail to head. So I continued to whittle it down and retry, but with similar results. As a last ditch effort to save the lure, I thought I would cut in a lip slot, cut the profiled bill off and shape the bait like a hammerhead. I added a 1/4 oz. of weight in the belly and when I tested this combination, the action and attitude was perfect!! So I painted it up to scare the living crap out of my prey, hoping a reaction strike related to "kill or be killed" would result. Here are a few pictures of my creation. I designed all of the details in MS Word and printed on decals. The mouth was a painstaking process, but it turned out pretty cool! The thumper blade behind the body was a concept from the beginning and the basic profile was also intact from the onset. Only the diving bill was modified to the end design.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

friends don't let friends carve lures when inebriated,but who know what you may have stumbled upon?


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

LMAO! Very creative save! Maybe you can use it to scare away all of the bait fish so the prey has to eat your bait?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

That is really really really slick! You have to post that on TU! 
Seriously you may be on to something BIG!!!!!!!!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

fug, that thing is sick i tell you, i am really impressed, way to think outside the box, very very nice job,ps ever feel the need to do some more decals for a computer idiot let me know ok!!!

Etch


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hahaha!!!and people thought that bottle cap lure was creative 
i gotta hand it to you with that one.ingenious


> friends don't let friends carve lures when inebriated


LOL.maybe they should keep psychedelic drugs out of reach too


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

OK now i want 1 of thoose for my shadowbox 
I just love it


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You know you have way to much free time don't you? 
Take that up to Canada with you, I'll bet one of the local Northern would love to taste it!:B 
Very nice work AGAIN!!~


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't see a name for it...How's about "Freddy Kruger returns"...!  
That puppy is all all over the place....What would be the target species...???


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That is one cool lure...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Lol, "GET THE WOMEN AND CHILDREN OUT OF THE WATER!"   

Very cool stuff, Fugawar!.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Now that is just totally off the wall. OMG!!! I love your imagination. The problem you had with the lip being too large and the bait flipping over is the same problem I had with those 4 inchers. Cutting the lip way down and adding weight helped. Never thought of doing THAT to them though. LOL. I love it!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

You're killing me now......great concept! This is what it's all about, having fun with it......

Rod


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Fugawi- We can only guess on how long this took to carve, test and paint -you really let the right brain take over here, fabulous/ beautiful work, this reminds me of some of those 'out there' Finnish lures we occasionally see. pete


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Awesome! The spinner blade caught my eye, very nice touch!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

You guys crack me up...I have read your comments and LMFAO! Thanks for all of your feedback...I really did have fun with it once the vision came to me...It really didn't take too long to shape...it is balsa and it doesn't take much to remove wood...I probably will never fish with it since it is so soft...if a fish did whack it, the eyes and hooks would probably pull out due to it being so soft, even with all of the epoxy I used...but I would like to see it in action behind a board or a longline...I guess I have until spring to decide.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

thats insane...


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Guess this makes you the unofficial Peter Benchley ( or possibly Stephen King) of the lure world; fantastic, and then some


----------

